# England Premiership 27-28 January



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## A_Skywalker (Jan 27, 2009)

Aston Villa are too good for Portsmouth.
The odds are good and you can find better odds than the listed here at Betfair.


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont like these matches - all no bet either low odds or hard matches.
I prefer to try English League one and two there are good matches but some with low odds.
And Northern Ireland of course i always bet on Glentoran and Linfield - the best teams there.


----------



## danyy (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is my pick for today includin all english leagues:
Shrewsbury Win DNB
Djilingham Win
Bristol Rovers Win
Milton Keynes Dons Win
Linfield from Northern Ireland and some other:
Dijon-Amiens Under2.5
Metz-Ajacco Home Win
Cambuur-Fortuna Over2.5
and perhaps i have mistaken some teams' names but whatever


----------



## danyy (Jan 29, 2009)

Today only 1 good match and its from english blue square premier.
Cambrige United-Oxford United.Its Interesting match and i'll play it.My predicition for it are:
Cambrige DNB
And
Both teams score.
I think they are much possible.


----------



## peleus (Dec 22, 2013)

Any news as of yet guys on when the next premiership is? I couldn't dig some info online about this.


----------



## Yvette (Dec 23, 2013)

peleus said:


> Any news as of yet guys on when the next premiership is? I couldn't dig some info online about this.


http://www.sfstats.net/soccer/leagues/3_Premiership Here you may find some info regarding the schedule


----------

